
Show HN: Hacker News Launcher for Android - SkyTreasure
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fxpi.hnlauncher&ref=producthunt
======
SkyTreasure
Hacker News Launcher is an android launcher with one primary goal to help
people know what’s trending in Hacker News in the easiest and fastest way
possible without compromising their productivity without distractions of push
notifications and allow them to share to twitter or any other social media and
save stories for future reference in Pocket with just one click.

